# Raised hackles when playing?



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Do any of your V's get raised hackles on their back when they are playing? Finch does a lot of the time - sometimes people who don't know about the direction of a Ridgeback's fur think maybe she has ridgeback in her, but I never think much of it. She plays well and has never been in a fight and she is pretty fearless, so I am sure it is just excitement.


Today at the dog park a woman's yellow Lab was chasing Finch and when he got right on her heels, he kind of growl/barked as he tried to "catch" her, as is very common. I didn't think anything of it, but she started defending him saying oh he has never done that before, what does it mean, etc... Then she noticed the ridge of fur on Finch's back said that maybe other dogs think she is aggressive because of it! I explained that it can be a sign of excitement and high energy level, especially in young dogs. 


Has anyone else had someone interpret this as a sign of aggression?


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Yes, I have had a few folks think it indicates aggression, but most people I run into think it indicates the Ridgeback breed. Savannah almost always gets her back up when she is playing.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Finch all three of mine do it. it's normal don't worry


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Riley doesn't do this, but she's played with plenty of Vs who do. It's never been an aggression issue. 

Interesting side topic - a male V had her on her back at the field trial (we were doing a fun walk with a group after the trials were over) and he was ready to rip her throat out if the owner hadn't pulled him off and reprimanded him. Never raised a single hair down his back... it was kinda creepy. Poor Riley was squealing and being absolutely submissive... I've never seen a V do this to her before. I said very loudly to my friend "I hope she never breeds that horrid dog." God forbid the dog already has some offspring.... people are going to be dealing with major aggression issues. The lady never even apologized to me about it. Hunting dog or not, that kind of behavior isn't acceptable.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

When our V & dachshund are chasing each other, playing, both of their hackles are raised. This is routine & very normal play for each. Pumpkin could shred Moxie in 30 sec if she wanted, but there is zero aggression involved. That being said, I have seen Pumpkin raise her hackles when she was wary. In that instance, we were at the edge of the woods at night. She caught scent of something, perhaps threatening, and she was on high alert. Raised hackles can be harmless or a sign of aggression/defense. If folks pay attention to the context & body language, then preemptive action can be taken in a questionable circumstance. What is described by Finch sounds like normal, fun play.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

My both girls have raised hackles during play. They can get quite vocal and it would really look like they are going at each other's throats, but nope, it's just a play!


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

Yup. This is common for Tanner. I love it cuz it always looks like he's sporting a Mohawk 8)


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

With Mac it depends on which dog he is playing with. Sometimes they are up sometimes down. I think it when he is playing with a dog that he is really excited to be playing with that they go up. On a side note I have also noticed they go up if another dog is being mean to him or if their's are up.. I think then it is a sign of he you want some well I can defend myself.


----------

